# SF Orchids in the Park



## OrquideAlex (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm slowly filling my shelf space with more purchases thanks to Orchids in the Park in San Francisco yesterday. I got a standard-looking green Maudiae hybrid, which is nice but everyone knows how it looks. I also picked up a _Dendrobium kingianum_ on a whim but it's not in flower.

My favorite purchase is my first simultaneous multi-floral, _Paphiopedilum_ Memoria Gordon Peters (Julius Irving 'At Last' x philippinense fma. alboflavum 'Sterling'):


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 3, 2014)

Congrats! I just picked up a paph Memoria Gordon Peters from ebay


----------

